# 1964 stingray fair lady



## JoshCarrell (Jun 2, 2022)

Here is an almost finished project. This original paint fair lady still needs a proper solo polo seat, and a better set of grips but she’s starting to look pretty good.


----------



## stoney (Jun 2, 2022)

Pretty little Lady


----------



## stoney (Jun 2, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## nick tures (Jun 2, 2022)

nice job !


----------

